# Explain the different styles of shoots



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

None of those are what you would call a Field shoot, although many may be hosted under National Field Archery rules. They may also be hosted under USArchery rules. They both have different equipment rules so it is important to know which you are going to.

Generally a 450 round is indoors on the WA/Vegas Face (multicolor 3 spot) consisting of 45 scored arrows. 300 and 600 rounds may also be shot on that face (30 and 60 arrows respectively).

Outdoor rounds include the 900 (30 arrows at 60, 50 and 40 yds each shot on the large 122cm target), the 720 (72 arrows total at 50m on the 80cm face for compound) and if you can find one the 1440 (36 arrows at 90, 70, 50 and 30m using smaller faces for 50 and 30m).

Best bet is to just start showing up with sight-marks to 90m and go shooting. Nobody is going to care what you score, but they will be happy to see a newcomer. 

-Grant


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Popular 20 yd. indoor are the Vegas rounds on multi colored faces ( I have not shot one) & the 300 round, 5 arrows x 12 = possible 300 points. Bullseye & X = 5.
Outdoor NFAA Field is 28 targets from bunnys (feet at 6" face) the 15, 20, 25, 30, 35, 40, 45, 50, 55, 60, & 65 yds. 4 arrows each target & 45,40,35. 30 walk up & 80,70,60,50 yd walk ups. These distances are shot twice normally & the target size varied depending on distance. (28 tgts) total 28 tgts = 112 shots. (My favorite round). The Hunter round is similar except target is All black with white bullseye & shots are mostly odd yardages 28=112 arrows. Outdoo0r NFAA Target rounds I've shot are the 600 & 900 rounds which is same just more arrows shot in 900 & it's the multicolored face. Photos of these rounds in my post. It's much simpler than it seems. Hunter, 600, field & indoor 300 target faces shown.


----------



## Wichhart (Oct 2, 2014)

ahunter55 said:


> Popular 20 yd. indoor are the Vegas rounds on multi colored faces ( I have not shot one) & the 300 round, 5 arrows x 12 = possible 300 points. Bullseye & X = 5.
> Outdoor NFAA Field is 28 targets from bunnys (feet at 6" face) the 15, 20, 25, 30, 35, 40, 45, 50, 55, 60, & 65 yds. 4 arrows each target & 45,40,35. 30 walk up & 80,70,60,50 yd walk ups. These distances are shot twice normally & the target size varied depending on distance. (28 tgts) total 28 tgts = 112 shots. (My favorite round). The Hunter round is similar except target is All black with white bullseye & shots are mostly odd yardages 28=112 arrows. Outdoo0r NFAA Target rounds I've shot are the 600 & 900 rounds which is same just more arrows shot in 900 & it's the multicolored face. Photos of these rounds in my post. It's much simpler than it seems. Hunter, 600, field & indoor 300 target faces shown.


Thank you. Are u a member at the waltonian archers in norhern iowa?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

No, but I shoot there when they have the State Shoots. I was there last weekend shooting the indoor sectionals. I live 2 1/2 hours from them. Photos are all at Waltonian Archers facilities. They have great indoor & outdoor ranges. They have the state indoor target this coming weekend.


----------



## Wichhart (Oct 2, 2014)

ahunter55 said:


> No, but I shoot there when they have the State Shoots. I was there last weekend shooting the indoor sectionals. I live 2 1/2 hours from them. Photos are all at Waltonian Archers facilities. They have great indoor & outdoor ranges. They have the state indoor target this coming weekend.


I'm going for the state indoor this weekend. I was looking in the on isaa's website for shoots and we have 3 state shoots. Indoor, target, and field. What's the difference from what's the difference between a "target" and field shoot?


----------



## Spotdodger (Mar 1, 2009)

Are you shooting at Waltonians or in Denison at Wild Rivers


----------



## Wichhart (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm shooting at waltonians this weekend for state indoor


----------



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

typically a "target" shoot you have all the shooters in a line shooting at a row of targets all at the same time, where a "field" shoot you will walk from target to target. If you look at ahunter55's first picture, that is an outdoor target round, the next 2 show field rounds.

William


----------

